# Need roasted beetroot ideas



## nina-gold (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi everyone, has anyone roasted fresh beetroots.  Do I just drizzle with olive oil or is there a more delicious recipe to try.

Nina


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jan 28, 2007)

*Beets are one of my favorite veggies and once you roast them you'll never make them any other way again.  I had these a couple nights ago.  I buy the small beets, take off the tops but leave at least one inch of stem and one inch of "tail" attached.  This keeps the beets from bleeding their juice out.  Scrub them thoroughly then wrap in aluminum foil.  Put them in the oven for about 1 hr at 400 degrees and check for tenderness.  Cook longer if necessary.  Cool for a few minutes and the peels will slip off easily.  Slice then butter and salt them.  AWESOME!!!  You can put a lot of stuff on beets but I don't like to mask the wonderful roasted flavor.  *


----------



## redkitty (Jan 28, 2007)

Love love love roasted beets!!!


----------



## kyles (Jan 28, 2007)

I usually just peel and cut into chunks then roast in olive oil, with some rosemary, if I have it about, and garlic (which I always have!)

Roasted beetroots are great in soup too, so if like me you get a massive bunch from the farmers market, you can roast the lot and make any leftovers into delicious soup!!!


----------



## Poutine (Jan 28, 2007)

I too LOVE beets.
I like roasting beets to use in my borscht.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 28, 2007)

Add some honey and orange zest to the mix.


----------



## Zereh (Jan 28, 2007)

I roast mine with their skins on. I just drizzle them with olive oil and sprinkle some sea salt on them. I roast at 450 degrees until the skins get crunchy and the beet just pops right out. 

mmmmm getting hungry for them now ~


Z


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 28, 2007)

I roast in foil, then skin them, quarter them, squeeze fresh orange juice and zest over them and fresh dill!  wow!  serve with sour cream if you like.


----------



## Candocook (Jan 28, 2007)

As Kyles points out/implies--if you are going to "roast" them, then they must be peeled. If you leave them in their "skins" or wrap them in foil, then you reallymight as well just boil them--they are being cooked within their skin and when you peel them, whatever you have done is gone.
Peel, then roast. The difference is A-mazing!! They caramelize, reduce in size, concentrate. The bleeding from peeling raw is minimal to none--maybe even less than peeling after cooking, since they are soft and juicy at that time.
HONEST!!! Enjoy.


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 29, 2007)

As others have mentioned, peel, cut into pieces, and roast them.  I then add chopped garlic, vinegar and EVOO.  Yum!


----------



## nina-gold (Jan 29, 2007)

Thank you all for your ideas - I see what you mean Candocook, I will try peeling them first and the zest, rosemary and garlic sounds great.  Yummy

Nina


----------



## Zereh (Jan 29, 2007)

No need to peel, honestly.   Done it both ways and why take the extra step if it isn't necessary. 

But therein lies the beauty of having your own kitchen. 

"Baby" beets are much sweeter than the bigger ones. And if you can find the candy-striped ones, oy!


Z


----------



## Candocook (Jan 29, 2007)

Zereh. I suggest you do a side by side test even though you say you have already. 
And it isn't an extra step--it is just a necessary step in a different order.  There is no true caramelization of the beets if they are not peeled first--at least in my understanding of that word. The edges "char" just a bit, the beets contract and concentrate their sugars.


----------



## nina-gold (Jan 30, 2007)

Just thought I'd let you know I used Candocook and Kyles tips - I peeled beets and drizzled with olive oil and rosemary.  Had them with other veg and chicken cooked in mushroom sauce.  They were delicious and everyone enjoyed them, including my son whose a bit fussy.  Will definitely be cooking them again like this.  Many thanks to everyone.  Nina


----------



## Candocook (Jan 30, 2007)

I served roasted beets and carrots for a side for Christmas. That was pretty good too. Glad this worked out for you.


----------



## Loprraine (Jan 30, 2007)

I like to roast small ones.  Take a bunch of fresh thyme.  Take the leaves off the stems, and place the stems in the bottom of a roasting pan.  Place the unpeeled beets on top, and almost cover them in olive oil, as if you were going to confit them.  Roast until tender, and let cool.  Remove the beets, peel them,throw out the stems of thyme, and keep the oil.  Julienne the beets.  Use the reserved oil to make a dressing, adding honey, dijon, S & P, and balsamic vinegar to taste.  Serve on a bed of baby beet greens, oak leaf lettuce, chicory, swiss chard, whatever you have.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 31, 2007)

if you have extra beets and you've had your fill of roasted, try boiling and skinning then grating them with freshly grated horseradish. it's delicious on it's own, or you could "invent" your own tweaks by adding everything from sour cream, to olive oil, to herbs or even citrus zests.


----------

